
Python: Using Turtles for Drawing Circles - driscollis
http://www.blog.pythonlibrary.org/2012/08/06/python-using-turtles-for-drawing/
======
DeepDuh
I think it's important for us to know how to show the power of computers and
programming to kids. This is a great tool to achieve that since python is so
abundant in the unix world.

